# Backyard oak burl.



## duderubble (May 14, 2020)

We built a house on our property for my daughter last year. There was a little burl on one of the oaks we took down and I've been saving it for a year. I sliced it up today and got these two full length blanks. I have applied CA to the cracks and voids. I'm hoping that will be sufficient. What do you all think? 

There are several pieces with much larger voids to fill and I think they will be awesome, but that's down the road for me.


----------



## Texas Taco (May 14, 2020)

Those look great. Hope the CA works for you.


----------



## eharri446 (May 14, 2020)

I was watching a program on TV last night and a guy used melted pewter to fill in the cracks and void on a burl turning. The turning came out looking fabulous.


----------



## magpens (May 14, 2020)

Those blanks look great !! . Good luck with them !!

While you turning them round, keep applying a layer of CA after every couple of cuts ... just a precaution against separation or cracking.


----------



## KLJ (May 14, 2020)

If you are going to stay with a natural look in the voids especially around the darker area coffee grinds work well.


----------



## Lucky2 (May 14, 2020)

Guy, those two blanks should make a couple of nice pens, are you sure that they are dry enough to use? If it was cut off of a living or green tree, I don't think that they would be dry enough, a year isn't a very long time to allow wood to dry before using it. Do you own a moisture meter? They aren't very expensive, and are they handy to have?

Len


----------



## duderubble (May 14, 2020)

Lucky2 said:


> Guy, those two blanks should make a couple of nice pens, are you sure that they are dry enough to use? If it was cut off of a living or green tree, I don't think that they would be dry enough, a year isn't a very long time to allow wood to dry before using it. Do you own a moisture meter? They aren't very expensive, and are they handy to have?
> 
> Len


I need to get a meter, but this was a very small burl (about 6-8" around) and it was cut off the tree and sat outside for all of last summer. The tree was cut in November 2018 and the burl cut off and sat in a corner of the open air woodshed until a couple months ago. It's quite hard and the sawdust is very dry. I think it's pretty safe.


----------



## PenPal (May 15, 2020)

Beauty mate plenty of promise in these with strong home factor.

Peter.


----------

